# What to consider when agreeing to co own.



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi
I know co owning is something that is done all the time with CH dogs, what are some of the pros and cons.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It's all about whats in the contract, what both parties are comfortable with.

I co owned my aussie and it was absolutely no problems,,I made sure I made all final decisions regarding health/whether to spay or not/ the breeder was fine with that.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Co-ownership can have many drawbacks, if you seriously are planning on breeding the dog. As previously stated..." It's all about whats in the contract". With that in mind....have a contract which has language in it which provides for all your intents, wishes and desires. Never assume the co-ownership is based on friendship or any other current attitudes at the current time of creating a co-ownership. People change, verbal agreements change and or "disappear"....many things change over a period of time and minor differences can escalate. It is always best to protect yourself and the other party(s) with clear language in a co-ownership. If you cannot come up with an equitable contract when all is "peachy keen"...it will be a nightmare when a difference in opinion arises down the road.

Something as simple as a difference in opinion regarding diet, crate training, indoctrination techniques for a pup etc. can lead to a rift in what was once perceived as a wonderfully compatible co-ownership. The art and science of dog breeding and raising pups is chock full of different approaches and opinions.....

A well written contract is the best way to ensure all involved remain decent, civil and focused on the original "handshake" when this co-ownership was born.

Good luck,

SuperG


----------

